# Staffords rash? looks sore



## bundysnake (Feb 1, 2009)

Just found this rash on my little staffy, is this a vet job?

I have recently changed her food, could this do it?

No signs of ticks and i apply advantix every fortnight.................


----------



## Radar (Feb 1, 2009)

No pics working mate.

Staffs are prone to skin irritations. What did you change her food to? Any beef product (yes, anything at all from a cow) can cause major problems in dogs, beef is actually the one of the largest allergens in dogs, grains come next. Have a look at the ingrediants of what you are feeding it.


----------



## bundysnake (Feb 1, 2009)

Heres the photo


----------



## bundysnake (Feb 1, 2009)

Well she was on BARF diet since she was a puppy but life has got crazy lately and i didn't have time to make up the barf so i got her some pedigree cans...........i think one of them was a beef and gravy mix.

I didn't plan on keeping her on it anyways as it made her poo's sloppy and very smelly.


----------



## Radar (Feb 1, 2009)

Yep, its the food. Put her up to eukanuba at least.


----------



## Everny (Feb 1, 2009)

****was more than a bit late posting*

for any sort of definite identification, vet is probably preferable.

Some dogs get heat rash or grass rash.
Food causes rashes in people so why not in dogs?
Recently we have had a number of vets locally reccomend the use of zyrtec for dogs (half a 10mg tablet) for allergy etc. but that is definitely a vet job to be sure is safe/appropriate.

Also, pintarsol can be used to relieve the symptoms of a rash. (to soothe irritations etc.)

What sort of rash is it?
red, spots, raised, blotchy, is the dog itching or licking. 
Under fur, or on belly where there is little fur.
spreading? hot to touch (hotter than other areas) ? 
The number fungal infections also increases tremendously in the hot humid weather...

my dog gets a canine relative of eczema on her paws in summer.

***WAS MORE THAN A BIT LATE POSTING


----------



## Radar (Feb 1, 2009)

Seriously, get her off all beef products for 3 weeks and see what difference it makes.


----------



## Everny (Feb 1, 2009)

beef mince had preservatives often as well. as do some canned foods.

if it has occured within the same time frame of the diet change, you may need to go back to previous foods


----------



## shane14 (Feb 1, 2009)

My stafy gets these when its hot weather! Normally it calms when its cooler!


----------



## bundysnake (Feb 1, 2009)

Thought it was the food...............

Everny the pic of the rash is posted above.............pinetarsol i never thought of that.


----------



## Everny (Feb 1, 2009)

bundysnake said:


> Thought it was the food...............
> 
> Everny the pic of the rash is posted above.............pinetarsol i never thought of that.




yeah. started typing before anyone had posted, but got distracted and you had already been talking for a few posts when i finally pressed "submit"...


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Feb 1, 2009)

I agree with rednut.Ive owned several staffys and they do have an increased risk to allergies and the like.My dogs skin was not to bad it seamed to be a seasonal allergy where they would get red sore itchy bellies and armpits.The vet prescribed a short corses of cortisone creams and they seemed to do the trick . .Id suspect the new food too, especialy if it has only come up since you started feeding it a new diet.


----------



## bundysnake (Feb 1, 2009)

Another pic


----------



## Everny (Feb 1, 2009)

could also be chafing/heat rash.
The positioning in an area of irritaion/movement would be indicative of this also.


----------



## Troyster (Feb 1, 2009)

Both my Amstaffs used to get irritations like that, then when i swapped their diet it seemed to go away almost over night.I now cook their food myself using a combination of chicken mince and kangaroo mince with some pasta mixed vegies and garlic to stop fleas they also get dry bits to bulk it out.Combine that with a couple of raw eggs each per week or a splash of olive oil on their dinner and their skin and coat couldnt be healthier


----------



## kandi (Feb 1, 2009)

my little mutt used to rash up under his belly and was told to use anti dandruff shampoo and for my mutty mutt it worked a treat


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Feb 1, 2009)

one of my staffs get that too, only in summer though theirs is an allergy from a certain grass. if its a reash under the armpits and underside of the back legs or under the chin its usually a allergy related thing.

does she go through any long grass anywhere when out? we use oatmeal shampoo to ease the itching and try to keep them away from long grass.

staffies are prone to allergies.

do you have any full body pics of her? she looks well looked after and healthy from her coat. i'd like to see some pics of her.


----------



## bundysnake (Feb 1, 2009)

There you go...............


----------



## HerpDr (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks like your staffy has allergies which is really common in them. If the rash gets worse she will need some antibiotics. The most common allergy is to fleas, so make sure she doesnt have any with a good quality spot on every 4 weeks like advantage or revolution. If there are no fleas the allergy is to the environment ie grass, pollen, dust etc or food or both of these which is common. Food has a big influence and can make them flare up when they are allergic to grass too.
I never feed my dogs canned food, they don't need it if they are on good quality dry food and its really fatty and salty. Royal Canin, Hills, advance and eukanuba all make sensitive skin diets that you can get at petbarn or wherever. They are more expensive foods but your dog doesn't need to eat as much and that is all she needs. I feed my am staff royal canin and he looks awsome. I wouldn't put anything on the rash, if it stays wet it will get infected. You can give her some human antihistamines, about half a human dose of claryntyne or zyrtec etc will be fine. If she gets too much the only side affect will be that she will get sleepy.
Cheers,
Michelle


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Feb 1, 2009)

Awww she's adorable, looks alot like my boy.Thanks for the pic's and I hope you sort out her skin trouble in no time .


----------



## bundysnake (Feb 1, 2009)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=uFzcqcJmm0I


----------



## kakariki (Feb 2, 2009)

My Shepherd had a rash just like that. It eventually spread over her face, back legs, front legs & belly. It would calm down in winter. Then, one summer, we went to Qld for 2 weeks. She was clear when we came back! Her diet was the same. I couldn't figure it & nor could the vet. As soon as we got home, back it came. Then we got Aragorn, our other dog & instead of coming with me to mums, she stayed home. Her rash cleared up again!! And she hasn't had anymore probs. Reason?? There is some plant at my mum's place that she is allergic to. I have no idea which one but obviously, it's one I dont have here. Just a thought! Check your garden & anywhere else she has recently started going. Have you planted anything new?


----------



## bundysnake (Feb 2, 2009)

hmmm haven't planted anything new but she has been digging a great big hole in my backyard.............hehehe she found a pipe and dug it up from one side of the yard to the other..........


----------



## Rep-Style (Feb 2, 2009)

my boy used to get stuff like that all the time and lost hair in certain areas changed him to a high quality food designd for sensitive skin. most of these use fish either herring, salmon n to a lesser extent advance uses tuna in their sensitived skin formula. the high levels of omega 3 and 6 went a long way n worked wonders now there isnt even the slightest lil bald spot.


----------



## harmac (Feb 3, 2009)

We use "Curash Anti-Rash Baby Powder with Cornstarch" on our dogs when they get heat rash/grass allergy. It doesn't solve the problem but does help with the symptoms especially over summer for heat rash - active ingredient zinc oxide 250mg/g (25%).


----------



## tooninoz (Feb 3, 2009)

kakariki said:


> Reason?? There is some plant at my mum's place that she is allergic to. I have no idea which one but obviously, it's one I dont have here. Just a thought! Check your garden & anywhere else she has recently started going. Have you planted anything new?



One of the worst plants for dogs/rashes is the 'Wandering Jew' family. It's a weed and present in many backyards and each variety looks different. Worth looking into as my Staffy suffers big time and I think it might be that.


----------



## bundysnake (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks i will look up the jew plants


----------



## bundysnake (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.nqccs.com.au/library/weeds/wandering_jew.pdf

Haven't seen anything like this in the backyard...........................


----------

